# Ammonia Level Spike and never fell.



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Im having a problem with my ammonia level. Out of the tape my water has .25ppm of ammonia. i let my tank cycle without fish for a month and the levels dropped off. When i added fish my ammonia level went off the charts and ever since its stayed there, so i treated with Ammo-Lock and Zeo Carb in my Fluval 305s. My Nitrate reads 5.0ppm and my Mitrites reads .25ppm. Im lost for thoughts and idea on how to lower my ammonia levels. I have a 44gal tank with 6 fish. 4 peacocks and 2 mbuna. All fish were juvies when i put them in and the Peacocks are about 2 inches and the mbuna are about 1-1/2inches. Temperature is at 80. please help me figure this out.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

When you added fish the tank wasn't cycled since you had the ammonia spike.
The best way to solve is to get seasoned filter media from an established tank filter.
Check at the LFS or a friend. Get the nastiest gunkiest ones you can find and as many as you can find.Just throw them in your filters.

You must solve the problem of ammonia from the tap.
I hear prime is tops at removing/ detoxifying ammonia. So just add it while you are adding tap water to the tank.
Your established bio-filter will breakdown ammonia and nitrite so if it is cycled completely it should handle it.

Add some aquarium salt to help reduce the effects of the nitrite, 1 teaspoon for every 5 gallons I believe but don't quote me. You may have to dig around the forum for this one.

I would also drop the temperature down a bit.
As a side note, if the pH is high it makes matters worse. The ammonia is much more toxic the more alkaline the water.


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

My ph is at 7.8, thats what i get out of my tap. When i put water in my tank i use API Stress Coat to condition the water and i add a 1/4 teaspoon of ammo Lock to it as well since i know there is ammonia present.

I did add some API Aquarium Salt and my water quality is 100 times better then it was previous.

I dont understand how my filter cant me established, *** gone through a bacteria bloom that lasted for almost 3 weeks. and my ammonia and nitrites and nitrates all were 0. and when i added my first 3 fish it spiked about 2 days later and ever since its not budged.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would pick up some Prime (as suggested above) and start doing frequent water changes on the tank. The Prime will detox your tap water, as well as aid in controlling the ammonia level in the tank. If you don't do something, your fish are going to suffer long term damage.

You may need to do several partial water changes a day until you get this under control.

You may be overfeeding, as well. Cut back to minimal amounts of food until you get through this. You might even try feeding once every other day rather than daily for now. Don't offer anymore than the fish can consume in 1 minute.

Be very careful adding more fish to this tank...Depending on the dimensions, you may not have the space to keep many species.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Note: If your nitrates were 0, then your tank was not cycled.

Consider buying and adding some biospira to also jumpstart your cycle (if you can't get media from another existing tank.)


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Note: If your nitrates were 0, then your tank was not cycled.
> 
> Consider buying and adding some biospira to also jumpstart your cycle (if you can't get media from another existing tank.)


Im sorry i gave false info. My Nitrites-0, Nitrates-5.0, Ph-7.8, Ammonia-4.0, Temp-76F

I asked my local guys today about getting some filter media from there filters and they said it could possibly damage my existing bacteria.

There seems to be some kind of misreading with my test kit. If my Nitrites are 0 then how can my ammonia be so high and my Nitrates be so low at 5.0.

Is it ok to add API Stress Zyme because its what i have now and i dont want to buy something else thats gonna do the same thing.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

An ammonia reading of 4.0 is quite high.
What are you using for a test kit? Paper strips or test tube type? Is it a fairly new kit? Just wondering about the accuracy of the kit. 
How are the fish behaving? Are they swimming normally or are they hanging out at the top of the tank/gasping at the surface? Any fish sitting on the bottom? Any fish darting around the tank and rubbing up against things?

I would do as Kim suggested with the daily water changes. To be on the safe side I would switch to Seachem's Prime for your declorinator. Use it at the maximum recommended dosage on the label to remove the ammonia. Add aquarium salt at the rate of 1-3teaspoons per ten gallons to detoxify nitrite. (When your ammonia levels start to drop you will see the nitrite start to rise).

I don't know why the fish store would have said that giving you some filter media from an established tank would hurt your existing bacteria?? _It would _have to be from a cycled tank--not new media.

Robin


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

A fully cycled tank has 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and some level of nitrate.
For starters you have ammonia in your tap.
Second your fish produce ammonia in multiple processes(eating, urinating, deficating etc.).

All of this adds to your elevated ammonia level.
Your readings suggest very high ammonia which will soon be very high nitrite.
This is an even bigger problem. The fish can die from any level of nitrite so you must detox immediately.

Get your hands on some prime and do as the moderators have suggested.
You won't need to buy anything else from now on. Just your trusty bottle of prime.
:thumb:

I don't think your LFS guys have a clue in solving your problems. I would question their credibility at this point.
If they won't give you any seeded media get it from someone else.

To clarify I do mean old media from an established filter from an established tank.
If you get enough of this seeded media your tank will go through an instant cycle and both your ammonia and nitrate will be eliminated.
If you need proof of this, check your nitrate level a day or two after your throw the seeded media into your filter.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You need to find a new LFS. Those guys are bozos!


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Where at in pennslyvania, anywhere close to pittsburgh? I can help you out with filter media


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

cevvin said:


> Where at in pennslyvania, anywhere close to pittsburgh? I can help you out with filter media


 I live in Philadelphia I went searching today and found a legit Lfs and they hooked me up with 5 pounds for free :drooling:


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

5 pounds of what?


----------



## DST86 (Nov 25, 2008)

seeded filter media.


----------

